
16 Year old built upload.fm that makes $100's in MRR - sabbakeynejad
https://www.veed.io/takethebait/uploadfm
======
sabbakeynejad
If you enjoyed this story, Check out others on the Take The Bait blog. Or
subscribe to our mailing list to keep up to date. [https://veed.us18.list-
manage.com/subscribe?u=a3c048aba483e8...](https://veed.us18.list-
manage.com/subscribe?u=a3c048aba483e8aadc8522447&id=c1a6112ed0)

